# Green bottle blue tarantula setups?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Could people post pictures of their green bottle blue tarantula setups please? Or anything with a similar setup. I need ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

These are webbers, big webbers so whatever you put in will likely get covered in webbing. So, its a good idea to provide an enclosure that encourages that at various heights.
If its a sling or small juve put it in a tub with some broken sticks, some coir and perhaps a little sphagnum moss. If its a large size then its worth having a large enclosure - I have one in a 30x30x30 Exo and another in a faunarium. Use peat or coir as a substrate, grab some branches off a tree (should be plenty of cut-offs from fruit trees) an place these on top of each other to create height, just make sure they're secure. The GBB will web over these creating a great tubular web enclosure.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are some pics of my OHs GBB, Binky in its house.

When it first went in:
(if you look carefully at the top right of the lid you can see the legs poking out- its an adventurous wee thing!)


















Been in for a few months, complete with hanging gardens lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This is my large sling's enclosure. She's been in there a couple of months and has done all this. She has a twisted piece of bogwood to attach her web to.



















My juvie male is in a glass storage jar with some stacked-up bits of cork bark, but I need to get him something a bit bigger.


----------

